# Are there any jobs you wouldn't want to do?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

porn star for me


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

All of them

1. I have the lowest capacity for work that you can imagine

2. I have a very low opinion of living to work and working to live. Therefore, the entire foundation of surviving as a human is alien to me and basically causes me to be considered to be a subhuman by virtue of my very existence.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Definitely would not be a nurse. Too stressful. Wouldn't want to be a pilot, either or a teacher. Pretty much anything really stressful. Theres a lot of jobs I don't want to do.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Anything where I'd have to talk in front of people or have meetings I'd be expected to participate in. Dealing with the public is a big no too. Nothing with much interaction at all really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Reecedouglas1 said:


> porn star for me


Well that put a smile on my face.

I have trouble with a lot of things - but having to take classes would be the worst probably. I've had to do it in the past and I hated it. Also meetings. Also pretty much anything where I need to actually show up, be serious, and take responsibility for something. I have far too many bad days nowadays for that to be feasible.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Any job where I have to pretend to be happy while dealing with people's BS, that covers most of them :lol.. I'm bad at smiling, my fake smile has got a bit of a Wednesday Addams/homicidal maniac vibe.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Spider-tamer.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

Any job in the hospitality industry.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I tried to 'push myself' to do a job that involved a huge amount of social interaction and it kept getting worse and had to quit in a somewhat humiliating way (I had developed a specific phobic reaction to the building itself, and found it super stressful to go to work I could barely focus at all, and sometimes felt like I got lost and forgot very simple things. I even didn't want to go collect my last payments because I was (and still am) terrified of that place). 

I wouldn't say I'd never try to push myself again, but I'd be a lot more careful if I ever have a chance at a better job. The idea that socially anxious people just need to "go out and face their fears" without any monitoring or condition is ludicrous really. Exposure isn't just about what you do, it's also about how you deal with the aftermath. 

So yeah, if there's a job where I can't deal with post-exposure stress in a healthy way, I'd just avoid it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Any job that requires and largely dependent on effective socializing (social politics).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Heh, I wasn't planning on posting but porn star did immediately come into my head when I saw the thread title too (but I suppose it also depends on what type of porn it is. Since almost anything can be porn. I don't think I'd want to deal with the stigma/attention anyway though and would be too socially anxious for that. If there's one thing I've learnt it's that mainstream interest in someone like me is antithetical to my own preferences so.) Otherwise there are so many jobs that seem unpleasant really. I guess they don't call them jobs for nothing.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Every job.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Any job where I have to kiss ***, I would'nt like to do that...


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Stand-up comedian or anything that requires speaking to a crowd. Hardly needs to be said on this forum.
Service jobs where I'm expected to be friendly despite my regular demeanor being anything but. 
Any job where useless people-pleasing bull**** is a requirement. Influencer, marketer, etc.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

harrison said:


> Well that put a smile on my face.
> 
> I have trouble with a lot of things - but having to take classes would be the worst probably. I've had to do it in the past and I hated it. Also meetings. Also pretty much anything where I need to actually show up, be serious, and take responsibility for something. I have far too many bad days nowadays for that to be feasible.


I hope those bad days subside, buddy. I dropped out of college three times due to not being able to deal with the interaction component. I'd been considering an online degree but it's late in the game.....

To answer the OP's question, any job my heart's not in which are all of the jobs I had during my working life--menial, mind numbing, meaningless.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

kesker said:


> I hope those bad days subside, buddy. I dropped out of college three times due to not being able to deal with the interaction component. I'd been considering an online degree but it's late in the game.....
> 
> To answer the OP's question, any job my heart's not in which are all of the jobs I had during my working life--menial, mind numbing, meaningless.


Thanks a lot mate - very nice of you to say that. I think tbh I'm getting to the point where I might try and do something again soon. (even with the bad days) This time I would be honest with the employer and tell them about my mental health problems - if I can find something where they'd be understanding it might be worth a try. It's too lonely and boring on my own and it's driving me nuts.

As for the going back to college thing - that's a coincidence because it took me 3 tries to actually start Uni too. I applied when I was 35 then for the next couple of years I'd turn up and try to go to the lectures then go home all upset because I couldn't do it. The third year I managed to stay. (I can be quite stubborn) I finished in my early 40's.

Never too late as they say mate - if that's what you'd really like to do.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I’d never work in the food industry or any kind of office job or as a janitor...I’m not really keen on any jobs, I just do what I have to get by


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty much the only job that works for me is the one I have now which involves little to no social interaction and being able to rely on myself to get everything that needs to be done, done.

I hate having to spend 8 hours with people I don't care about every day and deal with the worst parts of their personalities. 

I also would never go back to any factory job where they treat you like an animal.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Lawyer. I feel like everyday would be a choice between money & morality


----------



## Cassie (Feb 17, 2021)

I'd hate to be a news reader, as I have the annoying habit of laughing at inappropriate times.


----------



## Hadara (Apr 20, 2020)

Any job that gets too repetitive or that takes too much of my free time. I like to work but I also like to have my time for my own projects.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

slaughterhouse worker


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

likely hundreds of jobs I wouldn't want to do. If I were literally faced with certain jobs or starving, I'd have to do it.
But on a general level, I don't relate to:
cleaning up after animals- zookeeping, veterinary care.
furniture moving, heavy lifting based work. Definitely not every day.
Car mechanic. Too many parts, too many what-ifs.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I'd rather continue living under a rock than having to work in some job that doesn't align with my interests in the slightest. I know it is the norm, but it sounds so horrible to me, selling products or working for some company that you don't care about at all.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

There's this man who has to stand on an aisle corner at Costco and sing all day to get people's attention so he can try to sell them something. That's got to be miserable. I hope they're paying that man a lot.


----------

